# لا تتردد في طرح مقترحك لأنه سيسهم في تطوير قسمنا



## م المصري (18 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هذه نافذه لك اخي و زميلي و استاذي ..... العضو الي يشرف قسم الطيران بتصفحه الآن 

هنا نرحب بكل المقترحات لتطوير القسم .... و أية ملاحظات اداريه او فنيه 

و أي شئ يجول بخاطرك ....... هات ما لديك ..... و ستجدنا انشاء الله ...آذان صاغيه 

احلي و ارق و اطيب التحيات 
​


----------



## م المصري (18 يناير 2008)

ننوه عناية الاخوه الافاضل لاستخدام خاصية البحث قبل وضع موضوع جديد .... قد يكون مكررا .... او مماثلا لمضمون موضوع آخر مفتوح للنقاش 

في هذه الحاله سيضطر جهاز الاشراف الي حذف المكرر ... و دمج المتشابه ....

كما يفضا دائما المرور علي :
لوحة اعلانات قسم الطيران 

أشكركم جميعا .... و بالتوفيق ​


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (19 يناير 2008)

اخي العزيز المصري حقيقه مجهود متميز منك ولي اقتراح بسيط

نظرا لاهميه المواقع الاجنبيه للطيران ايه رايك لو عملنا موضوع يكون به مواقع للطيران وتكون كالتالي
1- مواقع aerodynamic
2- مواقع control
3- مواقع structure
4- مواقع propulsion
5- مواقع design
6- مواقع stability
ويكون في مواقع الطيران باللغه العربيه


----------



## م المصري (19 يناير 2008)

اهلا بالعضو المتميز المهندس وليد سمير 

اقتراح رائع و في محله 

و احب ان اخبرك ...... بأنه قد تم وضع رابط في 

~~~~~~[ لوحة اعلانـــــــــــات قســــــم الطيران ]~~~~~~ 

عن جميع المواضيع المتعلقه بالمواقع الهامه لمهندس الطيران و هو 

مواقع طيرانية 
(تحت الانشاء و الاضافه و التعديل)

و اذ اعلم ان هذا كان مطلبا سابقا لك منذ زمن حيث قرأت ذلك في عده مشاركات لك .... ادعوك لانشاء مجموعه من المواضيع مصنفه كما ذكرت تذكر فيها هذه المواقع .... و سيقوم جهاز الاشراف باذن الله باضافه روابطها الي لوحة مواقع طيرانية 

لك تحياتي اخي الفاضل
​


----------



## م المصري (25 يناير 2008)

و ايضا .... لو لاحظ الاخوه الزملاء المتصفحين و الزائرين لموضوعات قسم الطيران عدم ادراج موضوع معين في الارشيف المتخصص .... الرجاء تنبيهنا لادراجه 

عاطر التحايا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (27 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله حسنا


----------



## م المصري (28 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يشرفنا ان نستمع لآرائكم و مقترحاتكم في هذه المواضيع ​ 
مشاريع دراسيه لهندسة الطيران 

و 

بشأن كتاااااااااااااااااب الـ basic 

و تحياتي العطره 

​


----------



## م المصري (28 فبراير 2008)

تنويه 

الساده الزملاء الافاضل ........ أصحاب المواضيع المختلفة .......... الرجاء تنبيهنا عن المواضيع الغير المدرجه في الفهارس المتخصصه للقسم لاضافتها ........ مع ترشيح الفهرس المناسب للموضوع 

تحياتي ​


----------



## محمد مهدي عبد الله (2 أبريل 2008)

*aircraft design*

the design of the aircraft is a very hard process which must include a few team work​
performance and stability​
structure and aeroeasticity​
engine and power plant installation ​
weight estimation ​
aerodynamics​
انا اقترح ان نتناول هذه المواضيع و ان نقوم بتقسيم المنتدي عليها كل حسب تخصصه​


----------



## م المصري (2 أبريل 2008)

اهلا بك اخي الفاضل و بطرحك الكريم 

اسمح لي ان انقل موضوعك الي موضوع .... نحو قسم طيران رائع .... و ليتسني للجميع مشاركتنا النقاش .... و من حيث المبدأ .... اتفق معك علي التقسيم 

لكن للتقسيم متطلبات ..... و اهداف 

هذا ما سوف يطرح للنقاش 

تحياتي


----------



## ادور (10 أبريل 2008)

مشكورررررررررر اتمني التجاح دائما 
لك التقدم


----------



## م المصري (15 أبريل 2008)

نريد اقتراحاتكم لموضوع المسابقه الثانية لقسم الطيران


----------



## azeez3500 (20 يونيو 2008)

*شكر*

بسم الله الر​
مشكور علي الموضوع والجهد المبذول وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

والله القسم رائع بما يحتويه من مشرفين واعضاء


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ياريت يابشمهندسين نعمل قسم خاص بمشاريع التخرج لأنها سوف تحمل افكار جديده وافكار تم تنفيذها فى بلدنا ليعم النفع وبالتالى لا يعانى الباحث عن المشاريع الجديده فى البحث عن فكره جديده فأما ان يستكمل مشوار بدأ او يبدأ بأختراع جديد بدلا من القيام بمشاريع تخرج مكرره منذ سنوات وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## SAKRSUPER (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليك المهندس الكريم 
اعزرنى فى تهجمى
فى سنة 1991 قدمت مشروع لطئرة ليجهة معينة فى الدولة 
فى سنة 1994 نصحونى الى جهة مخطصة عملت على زلك الى الجهة المخطصة
ثما دخلت الجيش بعد خروجى من الجيش تقدمت الى الجهة مرة ثنية 
كان زلك فى سنة 1998 تبعت الموضع الى سنة 2001 
الى ان تدخل جهة معينة بعدم تقديم المشرع الى اى جهة 
صدق او لة تصدق 
ان المشروع الطئرة ومن نحية فنية
ان المحرك ونظرية الفنية للمحرك هى الطيران عمودى وافقى
صدق اخى الكريم ان النظرية فى الطئرة f-35 الامريكية بنسبة 95%
انا لة اتهم احد 
ولكن صعب علية ان ارى شى احببت ان يكون مصرين
لة حول ولة قوة الا با للة 
ان قمنا نحن المصرين بهزهى التصميم وغيرهة من الطصميم المصرية
فما يكون الحال بعد ان طرقنا الزارع والحصاض
لة الة الا اللة


----------



## وائل عاصم عادل (10 مارس 2009)

كان الله فى عونك ياخى ولا تحزن ان الله معنا


----------



## SAKRSUPER (19 أبريل 2009)

اطرح فكرة تصميم طائرة حربية 
اطرحة من النحية الميكانيكية 
للهيكل والمحرك والهيدورلك
الهيكل وانشائتة باتت باسيطة من النحية الفنية والعملاية
الهيدورلك ينقصم الى خزانات والتورنبات الهيدورلك الصمامات الكهربئية والصمامات الميكانكية
والاجهزة الفرعية مثل الباثاتيم المحركة للاجنحة والاجهزة الاخرة
-اما المحرك الطرح فكرة التشغيل واقوة الدفع عن طريق وقود مثل ( الهيدورجين)
ليكون بيماثبة تقدم بسيط 
لمازا --تقدم الاجهزة الاتى تنتج الهيدورجين +الاكجيجين 
يعمل زلك على تطوير غراف الاشتعال ( والاشتعال الى ثلاث اضعاف واقوة الدفع الى بخار ماء)
مما يعطى التربينات عمر اطول ويخفى البصمة الحرارية للمحرك والعمل فى مختلاف الظروف الجوية
ويقاليل من ثانى اكسيد الكربون 
الازى نشتكى منة 
ويا حبازة ان تما طصيمم محرك للطئرات العملقة ليتقليل التلوث الازى ينبعث من المحركات


----------



## احمد مدحت صلاح (20 أبريل 2009)

انا طالب بالمستوى الثانى فى المعهد العالى للهندسة واريد دراسة هندسة الطياران بس انا كنت فى مدرسة صناعية خمس سنوات هل يمكنى الالتحاق بما اريد


----------



## احمد مدحت صلاح (20 أبريل 2009)

احمد مدحت صلاح قال:


> انا طالب بالمستوى الثانى فى المعهد العالى للهندسة واريد دراسة هندسة الطياران بس انا كنت فى مدرسة صناعية خمس سنوات هل يمكنى الالتحاق بما اريد


 اريد الرد السريع ارجو ذلك


----------



## م/ مصطفي (20 أبريل 2009)

احمد مدحت صلاح قال:


> انا طالب بالمستوى الثانى فى المعهد العالى للهندسة واريد دراسة هندسة الطياران بس انا كنت فى مدرسة صناعية خمس سنوات هل يمكنى الالتحاق بما اريد



*طيب يعني انت دخلت المعهد دا بتنسق من وزاره التعليم العالي ,, مش كده ؟؟ 
لو دا هو اللي حصل معاك و دخلت بتنسيق من التعليم العالي ,, 
فانت لازم تشوف مجموعك في ثانوي هيجبلك كليه هندسه اساسا و لا 

و لو حقق ,, يبقي ادامك طريقن علي حسب مجموعك ...
1- كليه لهندسه جامعه القاهره 
2- معهد هندسه و تكنولوجيا الطيران في امبابه

مفيش اي مكان تاني في مصر بيخرج مهندس طيران غير المكانين دول فــقط 

بالتوفيق *​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 يونيو 2009)

احسنت مهندس مصطفى ولكككككن يجب ان تسأل عن العمل كمهندس طيران


----------



## وداليوسف (22 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يشرفنا ان نستمع لآرائكم و مقترحاتكم في هذه المواضيع

مشاريع دراسيه لهندسة الطيران 

و 

بشأن كتاااااااااااااااااب الـ basic 

و تحياتي العطره


----------



## وداليوسف (22 يوليو 2009)

احسنت مهندس مصطفى ولكككككن يجب ان تسأل عن العمل كمهندس طيران


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 




شكرا لمشر في القسم الأعزاء على إتاحه فرصه النقاش البناء وإقتراح الأراء ...​

 نسأل الله أن يعين ويسدد خطى

 كل من له حافز على تطوير هذا القسم والنهوض به فهذا ما نبغي جميعا


فى الواقع لدى مقترحات عده ولكن الاولى أن يتم تناولها تدريجيا 




أبدأ بإقتراح لو سمحتم لي 




وهو مناقشة طريقة للفصل النوعي بين صنفان من المواضيع رأيت خلط كبير بينهم هنا فى القسم :

الأول : ما يخص علوم هندسة الطيران ( عمل مهندسي الطيران ) ... وهذا عنوان القسم 

الثاني : ما يخص الطيارين المدنيين - وحتى العسكريين -

فهذان طريقان لا يلتقيا مطلقا إلا فى كلمة طيران وأمور تقنيه أخرى بسيطة 

والاصل هنا هو علوم الهندسة حسب وجهه الملتقى والقسم الهندسيتان 

فأرى أنهى يجب وضع اّليه تنظيم لهذا الفصل بأي صورة كانت 

فمثلا : - إنشاء قسم صغير للطيارين أو تثبيث موضوع لكل ما يخصهم ومنع وضع مواضيع منفصلة عنه خاصه بالطيار المدني & ودمج كل مشابه فى هذا الموضوع المثبت 


أو أى إقتراح تروه مناسبا للإرتقاء بنوع المحتوى للمواضيع وعدم تشتيت المتصفح لقسمنا الهندسي فى وجهته .




أنتظرأخواني مشرفي وأعضاء القسم رأيكم فى المشكلة وطروحاتكم ...




لكم جميعا تحياتي 



............................................
​


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً أخى الكريم


----------



## على المرسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

خير الرجال من فك كفه وكف فكه وشر الرجال من كف كفه وفك فكه


----------



## Ahmedbabagan (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا احمد من العراق 
حابب ادرس هندسة الطيران بس متردد والسبب:
في بعض الناس بتقول ان الحصول على وضيفة في هذا المجال صعب وغير متوفر بكثرة
فممكن حد يجاوبني علة هذا السؤال:
"هل الحصول علة وضيفة لخريجي البكلوريوس تتم بسهولة ام تكون صعبة نوعا ما؟؟؟"
مع العلم اذا سهل الله واخترت دراسة هندسة الطيران فسوف اذهب لاوكرانيا للحصول على الشهادة
ممكن الرد من الاخوة الموجودين وبسرعة​


----------



## ودالسودان (14 نوفمبر 2009)

والله ما أدري إذا كان هنا موضع سؤالي ولا لأ بس عايز كتب عن أنظمة الكهرباء والعدادات للطائرات أنا طالب ومحتاج اها ومشكورين


----------



## عبدالعزيز صلاح (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني وزملائي الاعزاء اشتركت في اكثر من موقع للطيران والحقيقة كلهم رائعات انا معجب بهذ الموقع لضمه عدة تخصصات من الهندسة واذا سمحتم لي وانا ضيف جديد عندكم ان اقترح شيء ..
كنا في اكاديمية الطيران ونحن طلاب نواجه مشكلة وهي نظام التعريب وكنا دائموا البحث عن قواميس في المصطلحات الفنية او شروحات باللغة العربية . انا اقترح وجود قاموس فني في المنتدى تكون الفائدة منه ايصال المعني وليس تحييد اللغة لانكم كما تعلمون جميعا ان اللغة الانجليزية هي اللغة المستخدمة
والمشكلة الثانية هي الكتب في هذ المجال في الحقيقة هي نادرة الوجود وغالية الثمن 
وشكرا لكم اخواني


----------



## krass007 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*طائرة هيليكبتر*

*اننى اريد شراء محرك ناري لابدء اول تجربة فى صناعة طائرة هيليكبتر. 
والحقيقة ليسة عندي خبرة كبيرة فى مجال الطيران اريد معرفة العلاقة بين قوة المحرك و وزن الطائرة و كيفية تصميم الشفراة و القواعد التى يجب تتبعها حتى تستطيع الطائرة ان تقلع...شكرا...*


----------



## ياسرالعوفي (1 يوليو 2010)

يديك العافيه ع الفكره الرائـــــعـه

اخوك ياسر


----------



## midolove (5 يناير 2011)

كنت اريد اعرض بعض الاستفسارات 
1-انا سمعت ان هذا القسم لة مصاريف خاصة غير الكلية
2-ما هى افضل التخصصات
3-ماهى الرخص الازمة وكم ثمنها ومن اين احصل عليها.


----------



## المخترع العربي1 (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع المميز


----------



## saifaiman (22 يونيو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

midolove قال:


> كنت اريد اعرض بعض الاستفسارات
> 1-انا سمعت ان هذا القسم لة مصاريف خاصة غير الكلية
> 2-ما هى افضل التخصصات
> 3-ماهى الرخص الازمة وكم ثمنها ومن اين احصل عليها.


 
السلام عليكم
يمكنك طرح سؤالك في قسم الراغبين في دراسة هندسة الطيران
وستتلقى الإجابة الكاملة
وهو على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156540.html


----------

